

How Kiva Robots Help Zappos and Walgreens - kungfudoi
http://www.businessweek.com/innovate/content/apr2009/id20090415_876420.htm

======
devicenull
These really are pretty amazing... I found watching the various videos of them
was fairly mesmerizing

